
Everything there is to know about startup competition. - Ashuu
https://medium.com/best-thing-i-found-online-today/25afc92c6531
======
tmetzner
Very easy to lose sight of this, great reminder! "...most startups are run by
complete amateurs (remember the first company you started?), tackling a space
they don’t understand..."

I always remind folks that if you're really doing something awesome then
competition is inevitable, and in fact serves as validation that you are onto
something.

------
grey-area
It's a shame stories like this fall off the front page so quickly. I
particularly liked this part:

 _Two of the beat down stories involve competitors looking less strong over
time. This “put yourself out of business” impulse is strong. I can’t stress
this enough. If you insist on competing then use the “don’t go out of
business” tactic. This tactic has a 99% effectiveness rating._

